# The Graham Norton Show



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody watch Graham?

Tonight I was asking myself if Mark Wahlburg was drunk or stoned or both! ??

Anyhow, I generally like the show, rounds off a good Friday night of comedy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2013)

Was wondering about this, it's trending on Twitter and people are going on about his ego...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2013)

Recorded it.  Busy watching The Last Leg


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Was wondering about this, it's trending on Twitter and people are going on about his ego...


He kept putting himself into the centre of the limelight even when it was patently someone else's turn, seemed odd to me, I have seen him on Norton's show before (or was it Ross) and he was not at all like this then.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Recorded it. Busy watching The Last Leg


Saw last leg earlier ... it's a good show..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Saw last leg earlier ... it's a good show..


 
Was better during the Olympics though


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 9, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Anybody watch Graham?
> 
> Tonight I was asking myself if Mark Wahlburg was drunk or stoned or both! ??


 
He was out his tree, and I think he managed to freak Silverman out, and really started to annoy Fassbender.

Norton looked like he was struggling at points too, and he's by miles the best light celeb interviewer out there. I mean he's not usually dragging great truths out of anyone, but he's damned good at getting folk to be chatty and relaxed and funny.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 9, 2013)

I always suspected he was a bit of a thick arsehole, since his rapping days, when he backed up Shabba Ranks on The Word when he was reiterating his view that all gays should be crucified.

He totally pissed all over (pardon the expression) Sarah Silverman's pissing story and Fassbenders golf cart story. Interrupting them just before the punchline - his timing was awful, as Sarah pointed out.

Drunk or not - the man acted like a prick


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I always suspected he was a bit of a thick arsehole, since his rapping days, when he backed up Shabba Ranks on The Word when he was reiterating his view that all gays should be crucified.
> 
> He totally pissed all over (pardon the expression) Sarah Silverman's pissing story and Fassbenders golf cart story. Interrupting them just before the punchline - his timing was awful, as Sarah pointed out.
> 
> Drunk or not - the man acted like a prick


 
He's done some good stuff in the cinema (The Departed and Lovely Bones are two that spring to mind) so have tended to forgive his idiot rapping days...


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Norton looked like he was struggling at points too, and he's by miles the best light celeb interviewer out there. I mean he's not usually dragging great truths out of anyone, but he's damned good at getting folk to be chatty and relaxed and funny.


 
I never watch it, which is a bit odd, because I always used to watch Ross' old Beeb show which it essentially replaced, and liked it a lot. Norton probably won't top his old C4 show though, or indeed his first exposure to UK audiences;


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't think we'll see Miss Pee Pee playing a flute with anything other than her mouth on BBC1, certainly...


----------



## Ceej (May 24, 2013)

Watching this tonight....is Will Smith actually real? Can he genuinely be that well-balanced, that grounded, that cool and that sweet? There has to be something wrong with him, surely...he's been in  Lala land forever! And a mini-me cute son too!


----------



## Kidda (May 24, 2013)

THAT was immense. It started of cheesier than cheddar; but then Fresh Prince took over and created pure bloody genius tele


----------



## zoooo (May 24, 2013)

That was bloody amazing!


----------



## thriller (May 24, 2013)

I cant stand this show with stupid audiences laughing at every single thing a celebrity says


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2013)

I can't have been the only one who was hoping that when he introduced Jazzy Jeff we'd be getting Boom, Shake the Room (my first cassette single, btw)


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2013)

Good show tonight. I read somewhere that Jonathan Ross is apparently well cheesed off and frustrated as Graham Norton invariably gets far better guests than any other chat show on TV week after week. Don't know if it's down to his pull or the BBC paying out more for appearances. Tonight's line-up was impressive.


----------



## Maltin (May 25, 2013)

Ceej said:


> Watching this tonight....is Will Smith actually real? Can he genuinely be that well-balanced, that grounded, that cool and that sweet? There has to be something wrong with him, surely...he's been in  Lala land forever!


as he admits, he's got big ears.


----------



## Maltin (May 25, 2013)

T & P said:


> Tonight's line-up was impressive.


It was but I think there were probably too many on tonight. By contrast, next week's line up appears to just be Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 25, 2013)

T & P said:


> Good show tonight. I read somewhere that Jonathan Ross is apparently well cheesed off and frustrated as Graham Norton invariably gets far better guests than any other chat show on TV week after week. Don't know if it's down to his pull or the BBC paying out more for appearances. Tonight's line-up was impressive.


 
Well, I'm sure ITV/Sky will sue, claiming it's all so unfair as they have to compete with the Beeb which doesn't have to make a profit. Celebrities will still be allowed to appear, so long as they wear bags over their heads, address themselves as a random series of letters and numbers and spend their entire time promoting rival chatshows. Or am I thinking of BBC Online?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 25, 2013)

T & P said:


> Good show tonight. I read somewhere that Jonathan Ross is apparently well cheesed off and frustrated as Graham Norton invariably gets far better guests than any other chat show on TV week after week. Don't know if it's down to his pull or the BBC paying out more for appearances. Tonight's line-up was impressive.


 
Norton is *miles* better at the whole interviewing lark than Ross is, at least nowadays. I get the impression that folk actually like being on his show. Will Smith last night:



It's all a promotional grind, I guess, but that's above and beyond.

And then Carlton turns up


----------



## Ted Striker (May 25, 2013)

^Once you get past the faux impromptu ness and the fact his kids there (oh, and I can't stand GN!)...That clip's awesome!


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2013)

I have come over very emotional 
They should have got Carlton and Jazzy Jeff on the sofa though. 

That was fucking brilliant. 
My childhood


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2013)

T & P said:
			
		

> Good show tonight. I read somewhere that Jonathan Ross is apparently well cheesed off and frustrated as Graham Norton invariably gets far better guests than any other chat show on TV week after week. Don't know if it's down to his pull or the BBC paying out more for appearances. Tonight's line-up was impressive.



Jonathan Ross makes his show too much about him. 
He tries to trick and show up guests. 
Norton makes it about the guests and let's them run with stuff rather than forcing them iyswim. 

Basically Ross is an egomaniac and Norton is quite self deprecating and down to earth.


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2013)

I used to love Jonathan Ross's weekend Radio 2 show. It was wonderful.
Somehow I don't enjoy him on TV at all though.


----------



## cyprusclean (May 26, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Norton is *miles* better at the whole interviewing lark than Ross is, at least nowadays. I get the impression that folk actually like being on his show. Will Smith last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That one was a great show. Topped by Michael Douglas.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Jonathan Ross makes his show too much about him.
> He tries to trick and show up guests.
> Norton makes it about the guests and let's them run with stuff rather than forcing them iyswim.
> 
> Basically Ross is an egomaniac and Norton is quite self deprecating and down to earth.


 
I can't remember the last time I watched Ross.  I even prefer Alan Carr over him 

Love Graham Norton though


----------



## cyprusclean (May 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Love Graham Norton though


 

  The show runs every day on BBC America.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> The show runs every day on BBC America.


 
Lucky people who have that channel


----------



## cyprusclean (May 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lucky people who have that channel


 

  Followed by Doctor Who.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Followed by Doctor Who.


 
Not bothered about Dr Who


----------



## cyprusclean (May 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not bothered about Dr Who


 
 Yeah; but to see it on US TV.......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Yeah; but to see it on US TV.......


 
what's the difference (besides billions of adverts, or don't they have them)


----------



## cyprusclean (May 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what's the difference (besides billions of adverts, or don't they have them)


 
 Some channels don't  have ads atall.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2013)

Some were saying Graham Norton was much better than Johnathan Ross, I like them both.

But it does seem Norton is getting the lions share of the top guests.
Tonight he had Sandra Bullock, Samuel L Jackson and Nick Frost which is a pretty stellar line-up.

Norton is charming funny and self deprecating. Not sure quite how that compares to Ross


----------



## T & P (Jun 29, 2013)

I think partly it is the curse of ITV. Everytime that channel blatantly copies an idea for a programme from the BBC and/or steal one of its presenters, their product is invariably inferior (breakfast programmes, Des Lynam's disastrous move to ITV to present its piss-poor The Premiership, and now Jonathan Ross's talk show).

I'm glad that should be the case as well.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 29, 2013)

There's not much 'chat' competition these days and the kudos of BBC must swing it for a lot of publicist.

One of my pet hates is when a celeb is on the promotion circuit and you hear them say the exact same shit across tv/radio/print


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2013)

Also, I think Graham Norton just has great fun ideas, or his staff do, the tales from the red chair are great and the way he starts his shows is always fun. I suppose Ross had four puffs and a piano and hey were great but other than that Ross's show is a little like Letterman et al..


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2013)

New series tonight, and another decent billing (well, two out of three anyway). Considering Harrison Ford is said to loath interviews, he came across as quite chilled and easy going.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2013)

Harrison's lovely.
And Benedict Cumberbatch. <3


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought Jack Whitehall came across pretty well as well....

James Blunt didn't have any time to talk which was a shame as he has a good sense of humour.


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2013)

weltweit said:


> James Blunt didn't have any time to talk which was a shame as he has a good sense of humour.



It would've given him less time to sing too.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody going to watch Graham Norton Tonight....

Really enjoyed the jokes from the audience last week.

Mat Le Blanc is on tonight ..


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2014)

He needs to ease up on the pork pies a bit.

But I was glad to hear Episodes is coming back


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2014)

'Hi Graham...we used to work together before you were famous."

Catapult


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 25, 2014)

Love Graham Norton, had that infamous episode half watched (with  Mark Wahlberg) but the only reason I was watching was because of Michael Fassbender


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 25, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> 'Hi Graham...we used to work together before you were famous."



"We did?"

"At the Limelight, before you got your own private room"

*GONG* 

I do like the Norton show, even though for most of the guests it's just part of a promotional grind. It's the getting them all out at the same time, and probably getting them a bit pished beforehand, that makes it work.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2014)

T & P said:


> He needs to ease up on the pork pies a bit.
> 
> But I was glad to hear Episodes is coming back


I haven't seen it but I see Steven Mangan is in it and I really like him, plus his co actor woman also from was it Green Wing which I loved !


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I haven't seen it but I see Steven Mangan is in it and I really like him, plus his co actor woman also from was it Green Wing which I loved !


You should watch it then.   I really enjoyed the first two seasons.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> You should watch it then.   I really enjoyed the first two seasons.


What channel is it on?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2014)

Wish they would do more Green Wing !


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2014)

Tonights Graham Norton show was I think not one of the classics.
For me a favourite was with Will I am and Miriam Margolyes...
Here is a clip:


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 26, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Wish they would do more Green Wing !


What, you mean more stuff like this?


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 26, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What channel is it on?


bbc2


----------



## weltweit (May 2, 2014)

Anyone watching tonight?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2014)

Yeah but it was rubbish.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 2, 2014)

Out of interest, does Betty still appear in the audience? I know when he was on Channel 4 (and the show was good) she featured regularly, but I remember seeing her a few years back without reference on his BBC show.


----------



## Sirena (May 3, 2014)

I seem to remember Graham Norton's first television outing.  It was the late 90s and he was a guest host of the Jack Docherty chat show on Channel 5.

Seemingly, he became a good and regular host of that show but the first time, he nearly lost it because he got a nervous sweat (I think Americans call it a flop sweat) and for the whole programme, sweat was just pouring from his face and he was trying to pretend it wasn't happening and surreptitiously trying to wipe it away.  I felt so sorry for him but it was fascinating in a slow-motion-car-crash sort of way...


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2014)

It kinda feels like it should be shit but is actually very cleverly done. 
The best episode I've seen was in the last series with Matt Damon, Bill Murray and Hugh Bonerville.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 3, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I seem to remember Graham Norton's first television outing.  It was the late 90s and he was a guest host of the Jack Docherty chat show on Channel 5.
> 
> Seemingly, he became a good and regular host of that show but the first time, he nearly lost it because he got a nervous sweat (I think Americans call it a flop sweat) and for the whole programme, sweat was just pouring from his face and he was trying to pretend it wasn't happening and surreptitiously trying to wipe it away.  I felt so sorry for him but it was fascinating in a slow-motion-car-crash sort of way...



He was on TV well before that as a co-presenter of 'Carnal Knowledge' - a sleazy gameshow presented by Maria McErlane (narrator of Eurotrash, and best friend of Nigella) that wasn't nearly as raunchy as it promised. Certainly it gained a reputation for filth among people (i.e. kids at my school) who, 'back in the day' didn't have tvs in their bedrooms or Internet access and so had to take others' word for it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> He was on TV well before that as a co-presenter of 'Carnal Knowledge' - a sleazy gameshow presented by Maria McErlane (narrator of Eurotrash, and best friend of Nigella) that wasn't nearly as raunchy as it promised. Certainly it gained a reputation for filth among people (i.e. kids at my school) who, 'back in the day' didn't have tvs in their bedrooms or Internet access and so had to take others' word for it.



Lol I was about to post almost exactly the same thing but couldn't find a clip and then thought fuck it.


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2014)

Stephen Mangan on Graham Norton tonight .... I do like him !!


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> He was on TV well before that as a co-presenter of 'Carnal Knowledge' - a sleazy gameshow presented by Maria McErlane (narrator of Eurotrash, and best friend of Nigella) that wasn't nearly as raunchy as it promised. Certainly it gained a reputation for filth among people (i.e. kids at my school) who, 'back in the day' didn't have tvs in their bedrooms or Internet access and so had to take others' word for it.


 I remember that programme. It was quite amusing.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> I remember that programme. It was quite amusing.



No, it really wasn't.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 9, 2014)

Barry Manilow's face...


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2014)

Good set of guests tonight: Tom Cruise, Emily Blunt , Seth MacFarlane and Charlize Theron.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2014)

Theron must be sick of doing that sheep noise.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2014)

T & P said:


> Good set of guests tonight: Tom Cruise, Emily Blunt , Seth MacFarlane and Charlize Theron.


Tom Cruise bores me now ... not a hero just an actor - and one with a dodgy religion that no one ever dares to ask him about!


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2014)

I didn't realise who Seth MacFarlane was, pretty impressive voice skills .. loved stewie


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 30, 2014)

The Family Guy, err, guy doing the Liam Neeson speech from Taken in the Kermit voice made me realise that I am actually fairly pished., because I laughed a lot. They should have all the guests on at the same time - damned film companies


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2014)

The thing is he's a bloody good actor IMO, and when he's not talking about his cult or going all creepy on Oprah he comes across as a likeable bloke. But I just can't forget his cunty beliefs whenever I see him.

I love MacFarlane though. If I had enough money I'd pay him to hang around at parties and gatherings and do Family Guy voices all night long.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2014)

In my house...we're shouting at Cruise calling him a pussy for dodging the lever.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2014)

T & P said:


> The thing is he's a bloody good actor IMO, and when he's not talking about his cult or going all creepy on Oprah he comes across as a likeable bloke. But I just can't forget his cunty beliefs whenever I see him. ..


Cruise does come across as likeable I can't deny that.

But I wonder where film stars are concerned if people don't get a shade confused and think they are actually as heroic as the roles they play, when in fact they are just over extroverted "actors" playing make believe in front of the cameras for money.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 30, 2014)

weltweit said:


> But I wonder where film stars are concerned if people don't get a shade confused and think they are actually as heroic as the roles they play



That happens all the time, but probably it happens worse with actors in TV dramas - they may play a nasty character for years, and that bleeds over into the actor's real life.



> when in fact they are just over extroverted "actors" playing make believe in front of the cameras for money.



Well, yeah, that's the job description.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> That happens all the time, but probably it happens worse with actors in TV dramas - they may play a nasty character for years, and that bleeds over into the actor's real life.


I think it is a bit insidious - I find myself noting internally, no X is not a hero, they are just an actor ... ! No for example John Wayne isn't a hero gunslinger of the wild west .. he just play acts for money .. 


TheHoodedClaw said:


> Well, yeah, that's the job description.


Don't you ever get bored of the fact they are all so extrovert, especially on shows like Norton's, I suppose that is what they are expected to be like ... oh well..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 30, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I think it is a bit insidious - I find myself noting internally, no X is not a hero, they are just an actor ... ! No for example John Wayne isn't a hero gunslinger of the wild west .. he just play acts for money ..



I've never found it a problem to distinguish between an actor and the part they are playing.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've never found it a problem to distinguish between an actor and the part they are playing.


Neither have I, but I don't really comprehend then the seeming worship of actors for just playing a part ..


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 31, 2014)

T & P said:


> The thing is he's a bloody good actor IMO, and when he's not talking about his cult or going all creepy on Oprah he comes across as a likeable bloke. But I just can't forget his cunty beliefs whenever I see him.
> 
> I love MacFarlane though. If I had enough money I'd pay him to hang around at parties and gatherings and do Family Guy voices all night long.



I've never cared for Cruise - I don't like almost any of the films he's been in, I don't find him attractive, and I've been wary of anything he's ever said, but I do get your point. I personally find it hard to dislike Mel Gibson when he's not smashed. He can hate women, gays, jews, but I love many of his films. Despite loving both Wars and Rings, my favourite film trilogy of all time is Mad Max, and I'll be damned in Mel Gibson in the original isn't one of the most beautiful specimens of manhood ever. Apocalypto doesn't exactly praise his religion of choice, but I enjoyed the film thoroughly, and his commentary afterwards. 

All in all a pretty top lineup for Norton (Coldplay ensuring its not all 'Welcome to Britain'). Is this show carried on US TV? If not, then I doubt it will be long before it is.


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2014)

Coldplay bloke's arms and shoulders were all sexy in that t-shirt. It made me feel wrong inside.


----------



## Maltin (Jun 1, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Is this show carried on US TV? If not, then I doubt it will be long before it is.


It's shown on BBC America.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2014)

Its Lawrence Fishbourne!


----------



## Sirena (Jun 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Its Lawrence Fishbourne!


Yeah I saw there was some black guy on...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2014)

Pretty weak excuse from Jensen !


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2015)

Good one tonight. Seth MacFarlane is back on it the programme, as is (a much more sober than in his last appearance) Mark Wahlberg.

I know his output is not everybody's cup of tea, but MacFarlane really is one seriously talented individual. He also comes across as a pretty likeable guy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2015)

I prefer Marky Mark drunk.  (Him, not me...but probably both.)

MacFarlane must dye his hair.


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2015)

And whiten his teeth. Though this is not exactly uncommon among US actors.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking forward to tonight's show. Three of Star Wars' main cast, plus David Beckham and Kylie Minogue.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2015)

The first thing I saw Norton in was Father Greatest sitcom ever.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2015)

I am only now getting used to his beard! which is a good idea because it seems to be here for the duration!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2015)

I've actually grown quite fond of it now.


----------



## Almost There (Dec 20, 2015)

I enjoy it


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 27, 2016)

I...I think...I think I'd like to hear Kate Beckinsale talking about stuffing minty chocolate between someone's arse cheeks a bit more.


----------



## Celt (May 27, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I...I think...I think I'd like to hear Kate Beckinsale talking about stuffing minty chocolate between someone's arse cheeks a bit more.



It was toblerone, which blew the story out of reality for me,  they don't give you toblerone pieces on pillows


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 27, 2016)

Celt said:


> It was toblerone, which blew the story out of reality for me,  they don't give you toblerone pieces on pillows



It was quite specifically _not_ Toblerone.


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It was quite specifically _not_ Toblerone.



She said it was,


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 28, 2016)

Celt said:


> She said it was,



She really quite specifically said it wasn't, about 23 minutes into the show. It wasn't Fruit and Nut either, which I missed first time through.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 28, 2016)

Debating on the internet about what kind of chocolate Kate Beckinsale stuck between someone's arse cheeks is my new jam.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2016)

More Nutella, I'd've thought...


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Debating on the internet about what kind of chocolate Kate Beckinsale stuck in someone's arse cheeks is my new jam.


I hear you, but it caught my attention, far easier than the european debate


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2016)

She caught my attention when she said she always travelled with a pantomime horse!  I was quite with her on the chocolate story till she said it was  toblerone.


----------



## Sirena (May 28, 2016)

I think Kate Beckinsale is very bonny.

I know she does the Hollywood glam-puss thing but I think she is very bonny nevertheless.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 28, 2016)

Celt said:


> She caught my attention when she said she always travelled with a pantomime horse!  I was quite with her on the chocolate story till she said it was  toblerone.



Aaaaargh, it wasn't Toblerone aaaaaaaarfg


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Aaaaargh, it wasn't Toblerone aaaaaaaarfg


ok, sorry to raise your blood pressure, your right,
I have tiinnitus and she spoke very softly, I've just checked with subtitles and your right. 

Really it was far easier to think about than the glaring error on my bank statement that I can't do anything about till tuesday


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2016)

Please feel free to point stare and laugh


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2016)




----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Aaaaargh, it wasn't Toblerone aaaaaaaarfg


I thought they were in a hotel and it was the little chocolate places often leave on the pillow.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 15, 2019)

Madonna was on tonight. She's been super-famous for approx. two-thirds of my life, but this is the first time I've seen an interview with her.

On the basis that it takes one to know one - she's really quite shy and awkward I think. There's clearly a difference between MADONNA and Madonna Louise Ciccone. Maybe I'm reading too much into a stint on a chat show.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Madonna was on tonight. She's been super-famous for approx. two-thirds of my life, but this is the first time I've seen an interview with her.
> 
> On the basis that it takes one to know one - she's really quite shy and awkward I think. There's clearly a difference between MADONNA and Madonna Louise Ciccone. Maybe I'm reading too much into a stint on a chat show.


She sucked all the fun out of the room


----------



## weltweit (Jun 15, 2019)

I wondered if the eye patch was medical or not?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 15, 2019)

D'wards said:


> She sucked all the fun out of the room



I thought she was interesting and funny.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Madonna was on tonight. She's been super-famous for approx. two-thirds of my life, but this is the first time I've seen an interview with her.
> 
> On the basis that it takes one to know one - she's really quite shy and awkward I think. There's clearly a difference between MADONNA and Madonna Louise Ciccone. Maybe I'm reading too much into a stint on a chat show.


Confucius say she was a little indignant at Sir Ian getting top billing, and made it clear


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 15, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Confucius say she was a little indignant at Sir Ian getting top billing, and made it clear




Did she?

Why are you so critical of her?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2019)

It's no secret she's an unpleasant person. 

I like her music and love her image, but personality wise there's lots of evidence she's pretty horrible


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 15, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Confucius say she was a little indignant at Sir Ian getting top billing, and made it clear


She seemed uncomfortable, not really surprising in that outfit, I feel like its been a long time since she's done that sort of interview and grahame was at  eurovision so it was a bit awkward but interesting.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 15, 2019)

Sir Ian was utterly charming as always


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Sir Ian was utterly charming as always


A prince amongst men!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 15, 2019)

D'wards said:


> It's no secret she's an unpleasant person.
> 
> I like her music and love her image, but personality wise there's lots of evidence she's pretty horrible



Oh really? 
She was there to promote her album...as an artist. But you're judging her personality as horrible? Can you just say what she has done that is horrible?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Oh really?
> She was there to promote her album...as an artist. But you're judging her personality as horrible? Can you just say what she has done that is horrible?


Years worth of anecdotes from people who've encountered her

Just Google "madonna nasty".


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 15, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Years worth of anecdotes from people who've encountered her
> 
> Just Google "madonna nasty".



Anecdotes? 
Come off it. You trashed her and labelled her horrible on the basis of nothing.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2019)

Photographer refuses to work with 'nasty' Madonna

Why is Madonna So Nasty?

From Rhys Ifans to Madonna: writers on their worst celebrity interviews

Michael Jackson tapes: Madonna 'is not a nice person'  - CNN.com

'She hates me!' Boy George speaks about his famous feud with Madonna - after calling her a 'horrible human being with no redeeming qualities'


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 15, 2019)

Ah come on. 
Two men who were not licked up to.
And then MJ who branded her nasty cos she didnt want to go to Disney with him...one time.
And Boy George? He wrote that he never met her...and he THINKS she hates him. He publicly ridiculed her...and she never once responded...so she's a horrible person.  Come off it. 

Pathetic...gossip mongering.


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2021)

So pleased to see the show back properly, with a live audience . 

Like most other TV entertainment shows, having no live audiences due to Covid makes such a fundamental difference for me, I didn’t even bother with it. I’d actually almost forgotten this was my go-to programme on Friday night if I wasn’t going out.

Good opening set of guests for the first episode as well.


----------

